# Esquema electrico de el cluster de un Renault Twingo



## NonusAE (Jun 20, 2013)

Tengo un cluster de Twingo 2001 fallando. Los bombillos funcionan a la perfeccion sin embargo, el cristal LCD no muestra nada y el circuito tienen un sonido que parecie falso contacto. El elemento posee un buzzer y de ahí proviene el sonido. Alguna idea?

Adjunto un manual donde aparecen las especificaciones del cluster.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 25, 2013)

checa esto:
http://es.extpdf.com/esquema-electrico-megane-1-pdf.html


----------



## NonusAE (Ago 24, 2013)

Para mantenerlos actualizados, probê el cluster con una fuente variable marca BK Presicion de dos canales. Alimentando las terminales 6 y 11 correspondientes a el positivo antes de contacto y la tierra y funciono sin problema alguno por lo que descarto falla en el Display.












No he tenido la oportunidad de medir la tension en las terminales de los cables que vienen de la fusilera sin embargo creo que tienen los valores correctos.


----------



## Fia2001 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Estimado, tengo exactamente la misma falla que usted describe!*
Desarme entero el cluster y medí con un tester los diodos, fusible y no encontre nada mal.
no tengo una fuente para probarlo fuera del auto, ¿cree que conectando las terminales 6 y 11 a los 12v de una fuente de PC me serviria para probarlo?
Le agradeceria cualquier dato que me ayude a resolver este problema.


----------



## NonusAE (Oct 23, 2013)

Fia2001 dijo:


> *Estimado, tengo exactamente la misma falla que usted describe!*
> Desarme entero el cluster y medí con un tester los diodos, fusible y no encontre nada mal.
> no tengo una fuente para probarlo fuera del auto, ¿cree que conectando las terminales 6 y 11 a los 12v de una fuente de PC me serviria para probarlo?
> Le agradeceria cualquier dato que me ayude a resolver este problema.



 Amigo! si servirá, la fuente que utilicé es una variable experimental pero entrega hasta 3A. El cluster no demanda mas de 1A.
Te recomiendo revisar el alternador y medir la presencia de tension en los alimentadores que vienen de la fusilera.


----------



## joseelectronic (Jul 27, 2014)

hola, tuve un caso parecido con el closter y lo resolví cambiando los condensadores que lleva el closter y listo.


----------



## power2009 (Oct 24, 2014)

buenas noches amigo saludos primeramente y espero se encuentren bien espero puedan ayudarme con un problema que me esta sucediendo con el closter de mi twingo.

la falla que presentaba es que empezo a marcarme los números por la mitad como si se hubieran borrado mi auto el motor marcaba ya los 300.000km y en una mañana cualquiera el kilometraje me apareció de esta forma 000.000km dude que era algún falso contato pero al des taparlo se desprendió la cinta que va conectada a la placa trate como de soldarlo y fue imposible esa cinta no agarra soldadura y no se como volverla a pegar le hago presion con la gomita que cae allí pero sigo sin obtener respuesta me marca todo mal me podrían echar una mano y decirme como corregir esta falla se los agradezco amigos.


----------



## ByC (Ene 22, 2016)

BUEN DIA, tengo el mismo problema con mi cluster  del twingo que describio NONUSAE , las falla son iguales , de hecho la unica referencia tecnica que consegui en la web fue por aqui, yo probe mi display o cluster en otro twingo y tampoco funciono , en ambos casos la corneta que trae incoporada de abvertencia sonada como un chasquillo.. medi la tension en los terminales de mi carro y tiene 12,5 voltios aprox..
Mucho agradeceria que me puedan brindar su experiencia al respecto de como soluciono su problema, estoy tentado de cambiar los dos condensdores que tiene la tarjeta, ya cambie los bombillos por si las dudas, a pesar que estos funcionaban..

muchas gracias


----------



## ByC (Ene 30, 2016)

saludos ya resolvi el problema del cluster, solo con cambiar los 02 condensadores que trae la tarjeta resolvi el problema, los condensadores son de 220 microfaradios..


----------

